# Ugliest 04-06 GTO ever?



## thawk21 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been looking to get a GTO and I stumbled across this beauty. Has anyone seen a GTO look as bad as this one before? 

2004 GTO


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LMAO!! Speechless........

It never ceases to amaze me what people do to these cars


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no way I'd drive that but I've seen must worse. IMHO it is a Euro-type car much like a BMW like it was compated to when it came out. Look at all the ones that have been turned into boy-racers.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

In the ad they say it's "stunning". It's stunning alright, but not in a good way. It's priced too high to begin with and I think that paint job devalues it even more......IMO


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Of course the paint job brings the value down. I've seen worse sticker wise, but rarely painted like this. This is pretty bad. Then people wonder why the value has gone down on these cars. The wrong people are starting to be able to afford these.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

See thread:

What not to do to your GTO


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> See thread:
> 
> What not to do to your GTO


This was the one I was talking about with the stickers. Ridiculous man. It's a shame people do these kinds of things.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

That maroon one that was on ebay a few months ago that that football player was trying to sell was pretty bad too.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's another one you couldn't pay me to drive. 

SHOW STOPPER! more like a HEART STOPPER.

Pontiac : GTO | eBay

I take that back. I would love to beat on this car since it has the procharger. I'd start a timer and see how long it takes to rip that ricer bumper off.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> See thread:
> 
> What not to do to your GTO


If I recall, that refers to the yellow one. (I ain't going back to look at it as I just finished eating







) At least with that one you could remove the stickers/decals......


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Holy frijoles. That's butt ass ugly.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You join the forum NOT for seeking advice or add input for others... you mock a bastardized GTO. You that bored you post to see who replies?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

We're just having fun doing this.










Oh, I do see his postcount of 1.


----------



## thawk21 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been reading the forums for the past couple weeks. I haven't had any questions yet because I have found most of everything I needed by using the search feature. I just saw that GTO and thought I had to post it. I am actually going this weekend to hopefully pick up an 06 red/red GTO. As long as they get me a good deal and will give me close to what I owe on my 02 Ford Harley Davidson truck.

But sorry if I offended you by my first post.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I, personally, wasn't offended. I took your post in the tongue-in-cheek nature that it seemed to show. You did say you were looking to buy a GTO but I never got the impression that were looking to buy the one you linked to. Everyone seemed to have fun with it. I know that I came upon some real 'beauties' when I was looking to buy mine.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The car in the OP would actually be a great candidate for a white paint job. Don't think I've seen a white one...


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> The car in the OP would actually be a great candidate for a white paint job. Don't think I've seen a white one...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jun 30, 2011)

The white looks sharp...yours?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If they would have painted the entire car the top color - some kind of orange - it would have been too nice. I bet that was a TON of time and $$$$.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> The white looks sharp...yours?


No it's just a picture I saved. I really like the white ones so I keep watching for them.




At first I thought this was a photo shop but it truly is a car that was for sale. Any Takers?







































And no disrespect to the family but this is one ugly GTO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

700Rocket said:


>


Damn, only a train could mess it up that bad. Someone had to have corpsed in that one. Well, at least the badges still look useable.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

If I ever repaint mine it's going white. The orange engine bay will be tough to change though...


----------

